# Jagged Ambush Bug



## Bruce (Sep 15, 2005)

I found one of these the other day and thought it was pretty interesting. It's about a 1/2" long has front arms like a mantis and it takes down BEES!

I've fed it 2 medium crickets in 3 days and it loves them too.


----------



## Ian (Sep 16, 2005)

oh wow! That is so cool!! Have you got any pix of your specimen? What exactly is it...?

Cheer,

ian


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 16, 2005)

That's an ambush bug. they like to hide between the flower pedals and attack any insects coming close to it. Nice pics Brunce, did you take the pic? I don't know why but this insect reminds me of some deep sea creatures


----------



## Samzo (Sep 16, 2005)

that is soo cool...


----------



## PseudoDave (Sep 16, 2005)

There was a star trek: next generation episode where all the crew 'de-volved' into previous lifeforms, looks like the klingon...


----------



## Bruce (Sep 16, 2005)

The one I found looks just like the first pic.

I found it crawling on a car at work.

Those pics are from BugGuide.net.

I wish I could take some pics of mine but my camera isn't good enough to take pics of something that small.


----------

